# No Kings Fans here, yet?



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Nobody to represent the Kings here, yet. Hmmm, I guess I 'll be their fan until the playoffs are done or a Kings fan shows up.

Take heart in your loss - the Nets came back after as bad, if not worse loss and beat the Celtics today. Maybe your Kings can do the same to the Lakers.

It's always tough to lose on the road, but especially when the ball just kind of squirts out - practically rolls out - to a guy just waiting around for a wide open three to win it. 

Good luck Kings and their fans, of course.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i'll support the kings, but not above my team - the nets.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

kings are my second fav team...behind the warriors


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Jason Caffeine said:


> *kings are my second fav team...behind the warriors *


Welcome! 

I love the Jason Kidd quote you got there! :laugh:


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

me too


----------

